
Ask HN: How many of you consider yourself mathematically gifted AND music too? - jelliclesfarm
Curious.
======
ksaj
I'm in a weird category. I can't barely add numbers in my head without using
my fingers. But I'm huge into complexity, and therefore the math that I get
into is pretty steep. I just finished and aced a course that deals heavily on
variations within the diffusion equation. So much Greek for so few numbers!

I'm also a guitar player. Unsurprisingly I barely know the names of chords I
use (mainly because I think in terms of notes in a scale than I even care
about what they're called when played simultaneously), and I'm a terrible
sheet music reader, but the music I play is otherwise highly technical /
complicated as well.

